# Rat sweaters



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I think I've successfully made a rat sweater prototype using a sock >.> Since Argonaut has health problems and it's getting really cold here I wanted to make sure he's warm when I take him to the vet! The only problem I think is that when he walks his feet don't stay through the holes... But that's in part because it's too big so I'm hoping he'll grow into it! Has anyone else made clothes for their rats?


----------



## Abracasqueak (Oct 20, 2011)

I haven't, but I'd love to! Could you post a pic? That would be awesome, I'd love to oggle over snuggly rat cuteness! I'd have to find one small sock for my girls to fit in - they're so petite!


----------



## ariananugnet (Oct 18, 2011)

Ive never made one or tried, but my husband wants me to find one for our rat Mr Rogers. Im not sure why. But i told him id look around


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I might post one if he grows into it, right now it's a bit big and he hates it because of that >> The size of the sock shouldn't matter though, you cut it in half and sew it to fit. It can't be loose at all or they'll just pull their feet up into it and freak out because they can't walk >>


----------

